# Newmark Ventures (NWMV.OB)



## Corporate Bob (14 June 2005)

Here's a stock I been watching, its has 5.4 million outstanding shares and only 1.4 million left in the float. Check out these charts, they are outrageous!!!

http://today.reuters.com/stocks/Charts.aspx?symbol=NWMV


NWMV;OB
Newmark Ventures, Inc has contracted for the development of a multi-lingual, interactive multi-media website that will attract and allow you to explore different virtual environments and participate in games where they can accumulate tradable credits. The overall youth market is huge and extremely desirable to many name brands, an ability to deliver users in the range of 7-18 years old would garner substantial financial returns from advertisers. Newmark anticipates having a functioning beta site available for constructive feedback and marketing purposes within 60 - 90 days. The overall gaming market has experienced considerable success. Mobile access to images, ring tones and even virtual pets is another source of revenue.


----------



## tommystock (15 June 2005)

*MANGA PETS (NWMV.BB)*

NWMV;OB
Newmark Ventures, Inc is in an advanced stage of development of a multi-cultural, interactive multi-media website that will attract and
allow youths world wide to explore different virtual environments and accumulate tradable credits. An ability to deliver a captive audience in the 7-18 year old age group will create a scenario that would allow
participation in games where there is potential to generate substantial revenues from advertisers and the sale of licensed products. Although the youth market is very interesting and offers great marketing potential, one must not lose sight of the existing and mature adult market.
The need to "stay in touch" and the rise in disposable income of this important consumer group has resulted in an explosion in this sector. Visit a shopping mall, enter an entertainment area or a fast food outlet and you cannot help but notice the number of cellular phones actively being used by youths. Technology has opened the mobile market to downloadable images, ring tones, videos and games, all creating the
potential for a very lucrative revenue stream. Newmark anticipates
having a functioning beta site available for constructive feedback and marketing purposes within 60-90 days. This site is currently under construction. 

http://www.mangapets.com

Newmark Venture has 5.4 million shares total outstanding and 1.5 million shares left in the float, for more information please contact your licensed investment advisor. We urge you to verify the company filings at, 

http://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-e...=&State=&SIC=&owner=include&action=getcompany

http://today.reuters.com/stocks/Charts.aspx?symbol=NWMV

This is a company that Newmark Ventures is emulating. Newmark Ventures will be the first of its kind to be public in this sector.

http://demo.neopets.com/presskit/

Neither Newmark Ventures nor Mangapets.com is in any way affiliated or associated with Neopets.com.

For more information contact us,
hsfltd@hotmail.com
(604)601-8227


----------

